# Bletchley Park parking



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thinking about visiting Bletchly Park in the next couple of weeks and just wondering what the parking is like there for a 7.5 van . Also anyone have any recommendations for camp sites nearby ?

Many thanks in advance 
Wyn


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

There is parking at the site but doubt very much if you would get your van in. We went a few years ago in a minibus and we struggled to get in. Might be worth contacting the admin staff there though. Good luck and enjoy your visit.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

You will not get the answer - it is secret!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

There has been building work going on over the years and this can restrict parking. We have been twice [2013, 2014] during the week in term time and found there was ample parking.

However, last time we visited, we stayed at the Grove Lock CL outside Leighton Buzzard and took the train for personal reasons. It's a pleasant walk along the canal from the site to the Linslade/Leighton Buzzard station and good quality trains run to Bletchley Station which is almost next door to the museum. Not a cheap CL though but it has showers and a pub!

Trains from Leighton Buzzard can whisk you into London or Birmingham for a day.

The museum is well worth a visit but we find it tiring on the old brain and a lot to take in at once. Our tickets were valid for 12m so we spread the visit over the year.

Best bet is to ring the museum and check before travelling if you intend taking the van in.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I was going to suggest the carpark at Bletchley station but I see that they have built a double deck carpark which prevents access to taller vehicles. There are a couple of car parks on the site although they are not massive. It might be worth sending the Park an e-mail asking if they can suggest a parking place. If you are a member of the C&CC they have a campsite near to CMK and you could take a taxi to Bletchley Park as they are pretty cheap here in MK if you use a private hire company like Skyline.

David


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you all for the great info


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I would park in one of the supermarket car parks near by and catch a bus or a taxi.

Les


----------

